# Suche Rat für Bissanzeiger



## TincaTinca2 (19. August 2020)

Hallo Forum Mitglieder, 
Da ich mir in nächster Zeit neue Bissanzeiger kaufen möchte und zu keinem Schluss komme wollte ich mal fragen. 
Budget: 200-300€
2+1set oder 3+1 set
Gewünschte Anforderungen :
Unwetterbeständig 
Robust 
Stummschaltung 
Mögliche Sets wären 
Sonik Gizmo oder 
Anaconda Tiki Taka tsx-r6  hat jemand mit diesen beiden schon Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Hegi89 (19. August 2020)

Gab vor kurzem einen Thread dazu hier irgendwo auch über die Tiki Taka Bissanzeiger. Die Erfahrungen waren, soweit ich mich erinnere, alle durchgehend negativ, weshalb ich die Finger von denen lassen würde.

Ansonsten sind die gängigen Empfehlungen in dem Preissegment die Firmen Carpsounder oder Delkim.
Prologic soll glaube ich auch noch ganz gut sein.


----------



## TincaTinca2 (19. August 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach dem threat machen.


----------



## bic zip (20. August 2020)

Die Radical Sensonic sind 100% wasserdicht.





Für das 3+1 Set habe ich 210€ bezahlt.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (20. August 2020)

Für dein Budget bekommst du ein Carp Sounder Age One 2+1 Set und für ca. 360€ ein 3+1 Set.

Habe mir das Set in Wallau gekauft und bin richtig begeistert! Haben schon einige Regennächte und auch kleine Unachtsamkeiten ohne Probleme überlebt.
Die Batterie musste ich auch noch nicht tauschen.

Gab auch mal ein Test von Volker Seuß, dort sieht man daass die Dinger auch unter Wasser ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Justin123 (20. August 2020)

jo, finger weg von diesem Anaconda Müll kann ich nur dazu sagen


----------



## Justsu (20. August 2020)

Ich schmeiße hier noch mal die Pieper von New Direction Tackle in die Runde... ich habe die K9, nen Kumpel die S9... die erfüllen beide Deine Anforderungen und liegen unterhlab Deines Budgets... kannst Du Dir ja mal anschauen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## TincaTinca2 (20. August 2020)

A


----------



## TincaTinca2 (20. August 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße hier noch mal die Pieper von New Direction Tackle in die Runde... ich habe die K9, nen Kumpel die S9... die erfüllen beide Deine Anforderungen und liegen unterhlab Deines Budgets... kannst Du Dir ja mal anschauen...
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Die New Direction Tackle S9 habe ich mir auch angesehen. Sind sie beide zufrieden damit? Bzw welchen der beiden Modelle würden sie vorziehen


----------



## Justsu (21. August 2020)

TincaTinca2 schrieb:


> Die New Direction Tackle S9 habe ich mir auch angesehen. Sind sie beide zufrieden damit? Bzw welchen der beiden Modelle würden sie vorziehen



Ja, wir sind beide zufrieden. Ein Nachteil von den K9 ist, dass sie spezielle Batterien brauchen (CR2) und diese recht teuer sind. Ich habe mir zwar die nachrüstbaren Akkupacks besorgt, bin mit denen aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, da die erstens sehr groß sind, zweitens schwer drauf und ab zu bekommen sind und drittens spätestens nach ein paar Wochen nicht Benutzung am Bissanzeiger montiert leer sind... 
Die S9 haben da den Vorteil des integrieten Akkus... wie lange die allerdings im ausgeschalteten Zustand halten, weiss ich nicht... zumindest kann man die auch im Betrieb (z.B. mit einer kleinen Powerbank o.Ä.) aufladen, dass ist bei den K9 Akkupacks aufgrund der Lage der Buchse schwer möglich. 

Die S9 kann man nur über die Sounderbox verstellen (Lautstärke, Sensibilität, Tonhöhe), hat den Vorteil, dass sie entsprechend Robust sind, wegen der Fehlenden Knöpfe. Der Nachteil liegt auf der Hand, ich brauche zum verstellen immer die Box... Bei den K9 kann man die Lautstärke und Sensibilität sowohl an den Bissanzeigern, als auch an der Box verstellen... Tonhöhe geht auch nur über die Box. 

Was die Reichweite anbetrifft, sind zumindest bei mir und meinem Kumpel die S9 doch eine ganze Ecke besser.  

Fazit: Ich persönlich würde die S9 vorziehen (die gab es allerdings noch nicht, als ich mir die K9 zulegte), weil sie insbesondere verglichen mit den K9+Akkupack kleiner sind (habe die Bissanzeiger gerne schon montiert auf Banksticks im Futteral), ich sowieso nur sehr selten die Einstellungen verändere und der Preis ja nochmals deutlich unter dem der K9 liegt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## TincaTinca2 (21. August 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind beide zufrieden. Ein Nachteil von den K9 ist, dass sie spezielle Batterien brauchen (CR2) und diese recht teuer sind. Ich habe mir zwar die nachrüstbaren Akkupacks besorgt, bin mit denen aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, da die erstens sehr groß sind, zweitens schwer drauf und ab zu bekommen sind und drittens spätestens nach ein paar Wochen nicht Benutzung am Bissanzeiger montiert leer sind...
> Die S9 haben da den Vorteil des integrieten Akkus... wie lange die allerdings im ausgeschalteten Zustand halten, weiss ich nicht... zumindest kann man die auch im Betrieb (z.B. mit einer kleinen Powerbank o.Ä.) aufladen, dass ist bei den K9 Akkupacks aufgrund der Lage der Buchse schwer möglich.
> 
> Die S9 kann man nur über die Sounderbox verstellen (Lautstärke, Sensibilität, Tonhöhe), hat den Vorteil, dass sie entsprechend Robust sind, wegen der Fehlenden Knöpfe. Der Nachteil liegt auf der Hand, ich brauche zum verstellen immer die Box... Bei den K9 kann man die Lautstärke und Sensibilität sowohl an den Bissanzeigern, als auch an der Box verstellen... Tonhöhe geht auch nur über die Box.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Bei den s9 beträgt die Stand By Zeit glaube 5 Wochen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Habe ich in einem Youtube Video gesehen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das verlinken darf in diesem forum.


----------



## feko (21. August 2020)

Was  lob ich mir da meine delkim... 
Hab null Probleme mit denen. 
Halt etwas über dem Budget


----------



## tegro (21. August 2020)

Hi 
Ich kann die Carpsounder Roc xrs empfehlen 
Sind auch über Budget 
Mfg
Alex


----------



## fleks (14. September 2020)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Für dein Budget bekommst du ein Carp Sounder Age One 2+1 Set und für ca. 360€ ein 3+1 Set.
> 
> Habe mir das Set in Wallau gekauft und bin richtig begeistert! Haben schon einige Regennächte und auch kleine Unachtsamkeiten ohne Probleme überlebt.
> Die Batterie musste ich auch noch nicht tauschen.
> ...



Finde auch, dass der AgeOne ganz gut ist. Gibt von CarpSounder zwar höchst fragwürdige Designs, wie die Schrauben beim Drop-Star die ständig abfallen, aber die AgeOne haben eine gute Preis Leistung und sind aus deutscher Produktion!

Ich persönlich habe die ROC XRS und bin damit bis auf die Funkcodierung sehr zufrieden. Die sind allerdings über deinem Budget.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2021)

Moin, gibt es hier jemanden der die Carpsounder Age One nutzt und mir paar Fragen aus der Praxis beantworten könnte?

Batterien für den Empfänger sind 2 aa, richtig?
Wie ist die Batterielebensdauer bei Bissanzeiger und Empfänger? Wie groß die Funkreichweite?
Ich setze das mal vorraus, dass alle Einstellungen beim ausschalten gespeichert werden nech, Carpsounder ist ja nicht Cormoran.
Muss man zum Batteriewechsel schrauben?
Habt ihr irgendwas an den Teilen zu bemängeln?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Tuxedo75 (18. Januar 2021)

Moin @jkc 

Ich habe die Age One seit einer guten Saison in Gebrauch (2019 in Wallau gekauft) 

-Der Empfänger wird mit zwei LR6 1,5 V Lithium Batterien geliefert. Es wird auch empfohlen diese vom 1,5 V (gleichen Typ) auszutauschen aufgrund der Reichweite und Haltbarkeit. Ich habe immer noch den ersten Satz drin und es wird Batterie OK angezeigt. Es wäre aber rein theoretisch möglich normale AA Batterien zu benutzen wenn plötzlich die Batterien gewechselt werden müssen. Generell halte ich mich aber gerne an die Herstellerangaben um eine konstante Leistung zu bekommen.

-Die Reichweite habe ich mit meiner Freundin während der Gassi Runde getestet und diese war (im offenen Feld entlang von Hochstromleitungen) ca. 380m.

-Die EInstellungen bleiben gespeichert und die Bedienung ist sehr intuitiv und geht nach 2-3 maliger Benutzung leicht von der Hand. Es wird auch eine Kompaktanleitung in Form einer Scheck-Karte mitgeliefert. Kann man sich gut in den Geldbeutel stecken oder ich habe Sie unter dem Schaumstoff im Koffer liegen.

- Zum Batteriewechsel müssen kleine Schlitz-Schrauben (3 Stück) gelöst werden, sowohl beim Reveiver als auch bei den Bissanzeigern da sind es glaube ich 4.

- Zu bemängeln habe ich wirklich nichts! Selbst im Wasser aufgebaut oder bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt keinerlei Probleme. Im Vergleich zu den ROC finde ich die Age one sogar wertiger. Zwei meiner Freunde die weit aus mehr Nächte am Wasser verbringen (Einer hat die Roc und der Andere die Fox mxr+) haben diese verkauft und sich die Age one zugelegt und sind genau so zufrieden wie ich.

Macht einen super Eindruck, die LED Farbe ist zu ändern und auch wirklich gut von der Seite zu sehen.

Und wegen den Batterien: in Zeiten von Amazon und Co. stellt es ja kein Problem dar sich auch die CR123A Batterien für die Bissanzeiger zu organisieren und immer mal ein Paar auf Vorrat zu haben.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2021)

Jo, danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Die cr123 schrecken mich tatsächlich nicht mehr ab, ich würde mir dafür vermutlich nen Akku mit USB Ladebuchse besorgen und könnte im Fall der Fälle dann sogar am Wasser per Powerbank nachladen.
Bliebe nur noch der Preis, am liebsten wären mir 7 Stück + Funke. 

Dank und Gruß JK
￼


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> am liebsten wären mir 7 Stück + Funke.
> 
> 
> ￼


Ziehste nach Ostfriesland um? 

Ich lasse nichts auf die Delkims kommen, vor allen Dingen wenn man wie ich fast nur mit freier Leiner auf Raubfisch angelt.
Tatsächlich sehr hoher Preis in der Anschaffung. Man beachte aber, Wertverlust gleich null. Habe mir vor 3 Jahren ein neues Set geholt, und mein
altes, 10 Jahre altes Set, für 80 Euro unter damaligen Einkaufspreis verkauft. An den Dingern war gar nichts. Sollte man auch mal Berücksichtigen bzw.
beobachten, z.B. in der Bucht.


----------



## jkc (19. Januar 2021)

Ne, ich bin nur zu faul umzuschrauben. 
Ein Dreiersatz auf dem Rodpod
und einen Dreiersatz auf Banksticks + einen einzelnen Pieper in der Tasche als Reserve.
Wird aber so nicht kommen. 4 Stück werden es maximal, wahrscheinlich nur 3, ich muss aber auch nochmal die Alternativen durchrechnen, wozu auch gehört meine aktuell vorhandenen Delkim EV+ in Zahl und Funk per Dongle zu erweitern.
Meine ersten Delkims habe ich 2005 gebraucht gekauft, davon ist bei einem aber jetzt der Sensor platt, aber ich mag sie auch.
Der EV+ ist doch geradezu günstig.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2021)

Sou, ich habe die Dinger heute bekommen. Eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen (war mir aber auch vorm Kauf klar), das digitale Bedienkonzept finde ich nicht optimal, ehrlich gesagt richtig schlecht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Aufdruck auf den Tasten mit der Hauptfunktion nicht sooo dumm gewesen wäre, kann man erstens nicht sehen, was gerade eingestellt ist und zweitens kann man nur in eine Richtung schalten. Z.B. wenn ich den Bissanzeiger leiser stellen möchte, muss ich zwangsläufig durch die lauten Stufen schalten, wobei auch bei jedem Schritt rumgepiept wird; unaufdringlich ist anders.
Die Funktionen an sich finde ich aber gut und qualitativ erscheints mir wie erwartet 1a.
Richtiger Knaller ist der Delkim Sound. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Tuxedo75 (22. Januar 2021)

Glückwunsch @jkc auch wenn nicht zu 100% zufrieden 
Auf der Homepage von Carpsounder ist auch die Bedienungsanleitung zu finden, dort wäre das vorher ersichtlich gewesen, sorry dass ich dich nicht darauf hingewiesen habe. Mir fällt das eigentlich auch kaum auf, da ich meistens die selben Einstellungen für mehrere Gewässer habe und da sind die Bissanzeiger stumm und nur der Empfänger mit Ton.

Als ich die das erste mal in Wallau gehört habe, musste ich auch schmunzeln, finde es aber geil.


----------



## jkc (22. Januar 2021)

Ne, alles gut ich bin nicht unzufrieden, ich hätte es nur anders gemacht und es fällt mir schwer nachzuvollziehen warum man das so baut. Wie gesagt, war mir das ja auch schon vorm Kauf klar. Ich hatte mir die vorhandenen Produktvorstellungen auf YouTube angesehen wo das ja schon deutlich wird.
Bedienkonzept ist ja auch "nur" ein Teil des gesamten Systems und mir ging es vorwiegend um Langlebigkeit bei tauglichem Funktionsumfang und das sollte hier passen.

Ich denke, dass es evtl. auch bei mir dazu führt, dass ich öfters die Funke nutze (bisher war die Funke wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin praktisch immer aus), die lässt sich ja in beide Richtungen schalten. Bissanzeiger dann immer auf minimal notwendiger Lautstärke...muss nur checken ob mir die Standzeit des Empfängerakkus dann taugt. Bei meinen bisher genutzten ACE i3 war die Funke recht zügig leer...


Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (24. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, ich habe die Dinger heute bekommen. Eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen (war mir aber auch vorm Kauf klar), das digitale Bedienkonzept finde ich nicht optimal, ehrlich gesagt richtig schlecht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Aufdruck auf den Tasten mit der Hauptfunktion nicht sooo dumm gewesen wäre, kann man erstens nicht sehen, was gerade eingestellt ist und zweitens kann man nur in eine Richtung schalten. Z.B. wenn ich den Bissanzeiger leiser stellen möchte, muss ich zwangsläufig durch die lauten Stufen schalten, wobei auch bei jedem Schritt rumgepiept wird; unaufdringlich ist anders.
> Die Funktionen an sich finde ich aber gut und qualitativ erscheints mir wie erwartet 1a.
> Richtiger Knaller ist der Delkim Sound.
> 
> Grüße JK


Moin,
Ich habe evenfalls die carpsounder age one bissanzeigern. Welche Einstellung hast du gewählt dass man den ähnlichen Delkim Sound erhält ?


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2021)

Tonhöhe relativ hell, ich glaube Stufe 6 oder 7 von 9. Empfindlichkeit auf ziemlich sensibel.
Edit: Aber da haben wir's ja schon, ich kann die Einstellung am Bissanzeiger nirgendwo ablesen / sehen. 
...und jetzt verpasse mal 3 Bissanzeigern die selben Einstellungen.


----------



## Speci.hunter (24. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank, dann schaue ich mal  weiß nicht ob es ein Update gibt aber ich glaube meine age one haben nur eine stufeneinstellubg von 1-6


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Aber da haben wir's ja schon, ich kann die Einstellung am Bissanzeiger nirgendwo ablesen / sehen.
> ...und jetzt verpasse mal 3 Bissanzeigern die selben Einstellungen.



Ich glaube, da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen ROC XR - da funktioniert die Einstellungs-Anzeige über die Lauflichter-Reihe für die optisch Biss- und Fallbiss-Anzeige. Zudem zeigen die LEDs beim Einschalten immer den aktuellen Batteriezustand an, was ich auch sehr praktisch finde.

Habe die normale Version ohne Funk (selbigen brauche ich nicht) und benutze diese bei Dunkelheit oft auf lautlos gestellt mit rein optischer LED-Bissanzeige.

Allerdings übernachte ich regionalbestimmungs-bedingt so gut wie nie am Wasser und sitze dann wachend direkt bei meinen Ruten.


----------



## James8 (24. Januar 2021)

Hey,
Was spricht eigentlich mehr für die Sage One als für die Super IT?
Grüße


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2021)

Ein Kollege hat die gehabt, massive Funkprobleme, ich meine selbst mit dann von Carpsounder nachträglich umgebauter außen liegender Antenne.
Ein anderer Kollege nutz die aktuell ohne Probleme, aber Funkreichweite gering.
Funktionsumfang ist doch auch ein anderer, kein Nachtlicht, keine Sensibilitätssteuerung.


----------



## James8 (24. Januar 2021)

Ah hast recht, hatte das mit der Sensibilität überlesen, bzgl Funk wäre es bei mir kein Problem gewesen


----------



## steffen78 (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo. Weiß jemand ob ich bei den ND S9 den bissanzeiger stumm schalten kann aber trotzdem auf dem Empfänger Ton habe? Danke


----------



## steffen78 (5. Februar 2021)

Ich schiebe gleich nochmal ne frage hinterher: ich habe bei Amazon Bewertungen gelesen das der s9 von New direction Probleme hat an der schnurrolle. Da soll es wohl vorkommen das sich die Schnur einklemmt... hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem s9 diesbezüglich?  Danke


----------



## Speci.hunter (9. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
Ich melde mich nochmal bezüglich der age one. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon das Problem dass im Oktober bei ca. 5-8grad Außentemperatur nachts, der Receiver rum gesponnen hat. Und zwar hat der Receiver ca alle 2 Stunden einmal gepiept und alle 4 LEDs haben rot geblinkt. Im Anschluss habe ich den Receiver zu cs eingeschickt habe und hatte einen neuen bekommen. Problem war vorerst gelöst, weil ich aber auch nicht mehr am Wasser war. Jetzt haben wir wieder Oktober, die Nächte werden kälter und Siehe da, letzte Woche das gleiche Problem wieder. Heute wieder am Wasser und es war unverändert.. selbes Problem! Habt ihr ebenfalls solche Erfahrungen gemacht ? Woran kann das liegen ? Bei einem Kollegen von mir der ebenfalls die age one fischt, ist die Lautstärke vom Receiver gestern Abend und heute Nacht extrem gesunken. Obwohl bei uns beiden die Batterieanzeige auf volle power steht: sprich 4 LEDs leuchten auf


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Oktober 2021)

Tja, elektronische Teile, da reicht teilweise schon 0,1 bzw 0,2 Volt unterschied aus, um sie zum Arbeiten oder Nichtarbeiten zu verleiten. Habe ich letzten noch bei einer Magnetkupplung gehabt, 11,9 Volt, Kupplung geht, 11,8 Volt, Kupplung geht manchmal, 11,7 Volt, Kupplung geht nicht. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viele Batterien dein Bissanzeiger hat, wenn es mehrere sind und du ein Vielfachmeßgerät hast, einfach mal die Batterien durchmessen, evtl. ist eine defekte darunter.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich würde bei CS anrufen. Die sind kompetent und hilfsbereit.


----------



## Lil Torres (9. Oktober 2021)

ich habe jetzt mit cs keine erfahrungen aber die von dir beschriebenen signale deiner funkbox habe ich so bei meinen delkims, wenn die batterien leer werden/sind. vielleicht gibt's dahingehend tatsächlich ein problem ähnlich wie von Hecht100+ beschrieben...


----------



## Speci.hunter (9. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tja, elektronische Teile, da reicht teilweise schon 0,1 bzw 0,2 Volt unterschied aus, um sie zum Arbeiten oder Nichtarbeiten zu verleiten. Habe ich letzten noch bei einer Magnetkupplung gehabt, 11,9 Volt, Kupplung geht, 11,8 Volt, Kupplung geht manchmal, 11,7 Volt, Kupplung geht nicht. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viele Batterien dein Bissanzeiger hat, wenn es mehrere sind und du ein Vielfachmeßgerät hast, einfach mal die Batterien durchmessen, evtl. ist eine defekte darunter.



moin,
Danke für die Antwort.. leider checke ich garnichts. Du meinst es liegt an einer Batterie von einem Bissanzeiger und nicht an der Batterie vom Receiver ? Ich habe carpsounder schon am Freitag angerufen, da war die Absprache dass ich mich nochmal melden soll, falls es letzte Nacht wieder vorkommt. Ergo es ist ja vorgekommen. Und da der Receiver vollen Batteriestand angezeigt hat denke ich mal dass ein Batteriewechsel nichts bringen wird. Wie gesagt das komische ist halt nur bei niedrigen Temperaturen 5-8grad. Im Sommer hatte ich null Probleme.. aber aus technischer Sicht sind die Temperaturen immernoch keine außergewöhnliche Temperaturen,.. in diesem Bereich müsste die Elektronik locker sauber laufen. Anders als bei minus 5 oder minus 10 grad.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen, Batterie Spannung ist nun mal das erste, was ich prüfen würde. Ob es die vom Sender oder Empfänger ist,??? 
Am Anfang war es nur der Piepser, der mit Strom versorgt werden musste, jetzt ist noch der Sender dazu gekommen, dann noch evtl. das Nachtlicht und das ganze mit eine 3 Volt Fotobatterie. Da lob ich mir meine günstigen Bissanzeiger, für 15 Euro Ton verstellbar, Lautstärke verstellbar, Empfindlichkeit verstellbar, Anschluss für Fall Biss und eine 9Volt-Blockbatterie. Ich wuerde echt mal auf die Batterie schauen und auch welche Sorte du drinnen hast, auch da sind große Unterschiede gegeben. Und ansonsten Carp Sounder einfach noch mal kontaktieren, vielleicht hast du einfach zwei Mal Pech gehabt.


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen, Batterie Spannung ist nun mal das erste, was ich prüfen würde. Ob es die vom Sender oder Empfänger ist,???
> Am Anfang war es nur der Piepser, der mit Strom versorgt werden musste, jetzt ist noch der Sender dazu gekommen, dann noch evtl. das Nachtlicht und das ganze mit eine 3 Volt Fotobatterie. Da lob ich mir meine günstigen Bissanzeiger, für 15 Euro Ton verstellbar, Lautstärke verstellbar, Empfindlichkeit verstellbar, Anschluss für Fall Biss und eine 9Volt-Blockbatterie. Ich wuerde echt mal auf die Batterie schauen und auch welche Sorte du drinnen hast, auch da sind große Unterschiede gegeben. Und ansonsten Carp Sounder einfach noch mal kontaktieren, vielleicht hast du einfach zwei Mal Pech gehabt.


So ich habe die Spannung von den zwei LR 1,5V AA lithium überprüft. Zu sehen auf den Fotos. Beide Batterien sind laut Anzeige top gefüllt ?! Was sagt mir das nun ?? Ich meine ich verstehe das nicht, nur weil es draußen kälter wird (nochmal erwähnt es ist kein Winter und wir haben keine minusgrade) geht die Leistung derart in den keller, dass der Receiver sagt :

Schwache Batterien werden durch 4 rot blinkende LEDs und einen Warnton stündlich angezeigt.
( steht so in der Anleitung unter dem Punkt CS Receiver) 
Ich meine sollte ich nun trotzdem die Batterien wechseln, obwohl die angeblich voll sind?


----------



## Justin123 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hast du dir mal die Bedienungsanleitung angeschaut und nachgelesen welche Batterien Carp Sounder dafür empfiehlt? Hersteller empfehlen (nicht ohne Grund) normalerweise entsprechende Batterien und Hersteller. Ansonsten probiere es mal mit Duracell und nicht mit diesen Baumarkt Batterien, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
In der Anleitung werden keine direkten Hersteller genannt, sondern nur der Hinweis : LR6 1,5V AA Lithium Batterie. Die Batterien die von CS so ausgeliefert wurden sind die energizer ultimate lithium. Duracell oder Varta hätte ich mir sonst gekauft. Aber wie oben beschrieben wozu wechseln wenn die Batterien voll sind laut prüfgerät ?!


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Oktober 2021)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Und zwar hat der Receiver ca alle 2 Stunden einmal gepiept und alle 4 LEDs haben rot geblinkt.


Laut Betriebsanleitung bedeutet das, Batterie ist leer


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Laut Betriebsanleitung bedeutet das, Batterie ist leer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, aber die Batterien sind nicht leer! Und die Batterie Anzeige beim starten des Receivers schwankt von Batterie voll Bishop zu Batterie ok also kann es nicht von einer schwachen Batterie kommen, so auch die Aussage von cs. Oder kann es sein dass die Batterie nachts sich entleert und tagsüber wieder voll ist ? Das wäre ja dann absoluter Mist zumal es plus Temperaturen sind also völlig ausgeschlossen


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen eigentlich unmöglich. Da aber ein Satz neuer Batterien um die 5 Euros kosten, würde ich es damit noch mal versuchen. Reicht doch auch aus, das Gerät damit auf dem Balkon oder im Garten zu probieren, das sollte es nicht viel wärmer als am Wasser sein.


----------



## Justin123 (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich halte (meist) nicht viel von den billig Batterien, gestern so ne Packung beim Aldi gekauft für die Tv Fernbedienung, 2 reingesteckt-ging gar nicht. Waren schon leer. In meinen Delkims habe ich die empfohlenen Duracell und die halten nun schon gut 3 Jahre.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei meinen alten CS 1 Carpsoundern wechsel ich einmal im Jahr (Frühling) die Batterien, egal ob voll oder leer und nur Markenbatterien. 
Das sind dann 4X  9 Voltblöcke für die Bissanzeiger und 4X 1,5 Volt AA für die Sounderbox,
bei den Vorgängern (Billigteile) sind mir mal die billig Batterien ausgelaufen, weil sie zulange drin waren, waren ja noch gut.
Bei den Batterien zu sparen ist am falschen Ende gespart, schließlich zahlt man da ein paar Hundert Euronen für die Funken und für Batterien 
reicht es nicht mehr.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Raven87 (11. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Bei meinen alten CS 1 Carpsoundern wechsel ich einmal im Jahr (Frühling) die Batterien, egal ob voll oder leer und nur Markenbatterien.
> Das sind dann 4X  9 Voltblöcke für die Bissanzeiger und 4X 1,5 Volt AA für die Sounderbox,
> bei den Vorgängern (Billigteile) sind mir mal die billig Batterien ausgelaufen, weil sie zulange drin waren, waren ja noch gut.
> Bei den Batterien zu sparen ist am falschen Ende gespart, schließlich zahlt man da ein paar Hundert Euronen für die Funken und für Batterien
> ...


Mir sind auch schon mal Duracell in einer Taschenlampe ausgelaufen, die etwa zwei Jahre drin waren. Jedenfalls nicht länger. Bin seit dem echt vorsichtig geworden und die Taschenlampe werde ich vermutlich entsorgen müssen (liegt bereits zwei Jahre voll gegammelt im Keller)
Oder bekommt man die mit ner Lauge wieder sauber?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Oktober 2021)

Wenn die Messing-Leiter nicht weggefressen sind, reicht meistens schon eine Drahtbürste und Wasser, um die Salze zu lösen und zu entfernen. Messer oder Schaber geht aber auch.


----------



## steffen78 (11. Oktober 2021)

Finde es schade das es so gut wie keine bissanzeiger mit Akku/USB lademöglichkeit gibt. Alle auf dem ökotrip aber da findet sich nichts


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich würde keine Bissanzeiger mit eingebautem Akku kaufen. Was ist, wenn der Akku nach ein paar Jahren hin ist?


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde keine Bissanzeiger mit eingebautem Akku kaufen. Was ist, wenn der Akku nach ein paar Jahren hin ist?



Dem schließe ich mich an 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn die Messing-Leiter nicht weggefressen sind, reicht meistens schon eine Drahtbürste und Wasser, um die Salze zu lösen und zu entfernen. Messer oder Schaber geht aber auch.



Bei einer Taschenlampe sollte das gehen, mein billig Bissanzeiger war hinüber, da war die Platine aufgegangen.
Mußt mal schauen wie kaputt deine Taschenlampe ist.



Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Genau, aber die Batterien sind nicht leer! Und die Batterie Anzeige beim starten des Receivers schwankt von Batterie voll Bishop zu Batterie ok also kann es nicht von einer schwachen Batterie kommen, so auch die Aussage von cs. Oder kann es sein dass die Batterie nachts sich entleert und tagsüber wieder voll ist ? Das wäre ja dann absoluter Mist zumal es plus Temperaturen sind also völlig ausgeschlossen



Hast du denn trotzdem schon mal andere neue Batterien getestet?


Gruß Frank


----------



## steffen78 (11. Oktober 2021)

Man könnte akkus aa oder aaa Größe einbauen. Und lithium-akkus haben mehrere tausend ladezyklen.  Aufladen würde mit powerbank gehen. Will da auch nicht übermäßig öko erscheinen, aber ich habe mir dieses jahr selber neue bissanzeiger geholt und hätte gern welche mit akku gehabt... (mir geht das batterie gewechsle auf den Zeiger...)


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Oktober 2021)

AA oder AAA- Akkus haben nur 1,2 Volt statt 1,5 Volt einer Batterie, in manchen Betriebsanleitungen wird da abgeraten.


----------



## Speci.hunter (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,
Habe heute 2 große Märkte und eine Tankstelle abgeklappert ohne Erfolg auf neue Lithium Batterien, wahnsinn hätte gedacht die gibt es an jeder Ecke, zumindest in den großen Einkaufsläden. Jetzt wird es wohl doch wieder der Onlineshop..


----------



## Tuxedo75 (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte das Phänomen bei den ersten Satz Batterien auch, aber erst ab ca. -2 Grad. Hatte auf dem Bivvy Table einfach eine Packung Taschentücher hinter den Receiver gestellt und es war behoben.

Mit den „neuen“ Satz Varta Lithium, keinerlei Probleme auch bei momentan 2 Grad nachts hier in Italien


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Oktober 2021)

Lithium Batterien sind bei kälte alle scheisse egal welche marke  ^^ das einzige was da richtig funzt sind die guten alten nicd batterien....


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Oktober 2021)

NiCd sind Akkumulatoren, haben eine Spannung von nur 1,2 Volt und sind in der EU ich glaube seit 2017/2018 verkaufstechnisch verboten.


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Oktober 2021)

oh jo haben nur 1.2V verkauft werden die aber noch im netz 
bei nimh hab ich ka wie die unter 0° laufen


----------



## steffen78 (15. Oktober 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Lithium Batterien sind bei kälte alle scheisse egal welche marke  ^^ das einzige was da richtig funzt sind die guten alten nicd batterien....


Lithium Batterien vertragen die Kälte ( bis minus 20grad beim entladen ) Probleme gibt es nur ab ca 0grad beim Laden


----------



## NiklasAngelt (16. November 2021)

TincaTinca2 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum Mitglieder,
> Da ich mir in nächster Zeit neue Bissanzeiger kaufen möchte und zu keinem Schluss komme wollte ich mal fragen.
> Budget: 200-300€
> 2+1set oder 3+1 set
> ...


Ich habe keine guten Erfahrungen mit den sonik gizmo hab das 3+1 set seit 4 monaten und jetzt kommen die fox mx ran. die  soniks sind meiner meinung nach ne katastrophe


----------



## Jürgen57 (16. November 2021)

Carbsounder: 100% Deutsches Fabrikat, Super Qualität, Top Kundendienst


----------

